

A flurry of features for feed readers - sahaj
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2009/08/flurry-of-features-for-feed-readers.html

======
vulpes
You can share straight to Hacker News, under "Send To" click on Create a
custom link and enter this:

    
    
      name: Hacker News
      URL: http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u=${url}&t=${title}
      Icon URL: http://ycombinator.com/favicon.ico

